# Psionics Unearthed: The Soulknife, A Martial Archetype for D&D 5th Edition is on the DMsguild.com



## Sunsword (Mar 21, 2016)

Do you want to add psionics and more martial archetypes for the fighter class?

Inside this PDF you will find full details on the Soulknife, a psionic martial archetype that can generate its own weaponry with merely a thought.

The PDF is available here.


----------

